# Wife Refuses to Separate



## marriageontherocks2

Things have progressed rather quickly that I wasn't expecting, and I told my wife I want a separation and move towards ending the marriage. I have 2 mortgages already (long story) and can't afford to move out until 1 or both properties are sold. I want to move into my own room until things are fully worked out and I can leave.

My wife says "I don't want a divorce or a separation and I'm not separating from you". She basically acts like separation was never discussed and continues on as normal. For any Seinfeld fans out there it's like the episode where George tries to break up with a woman and she says no, and George reluctantly continues to date her. it's like that, really bizarre. I keep telling her that it's been nearly 20 years and the constant fighting, passive aggressiveness, silent treatment, refusing to communicate in any productive way, go to counseling, read a book, or try anything to improve the situation has taken its toll and I just don't have that love for her anymore, I'm done. She doesn't give a ****. She says if I move into another room she'll just sleep in that room. We don't have sex, speak much, or really do anything together, but she just claims we're married and she's not separating.

I just don't know how to handle this, wasn't expecting it. She knows I can't go anywhere until our primary home is sold, she also knows that she can make that sale very complicated if not impossible.

How do you separate from someone you're forced to live with and they refuse to separate and just act like everything's normal?


----------



## Lostinthought61

So does want separate but she won't work on the relationship....and sex is off he table? 

What if you came back and said, that you have decided to join a dating site because she may have taken sex and communications off the table but you haven't


----------



## chillymorn69

Call a lawyer..

I'm sure a lawyer can help with this.


----------



## sokillme

chillymorn69 said:


> Call a lawyer..
> 
> I'm sure a lawyer can help with this.


This, I am sure she will get the message.

get an apartment even if it is a room in a house or something.


----------



## BioFury

marriageontherocks2 said:


> Things have progressed rather quickly that I wasn't expecting, and I told my wife I want a separation and move towards ending the marriage. I have 2 mortgages already (long story) and can't afford to move out until 1 or both properties are sold. I want to move into my own room until things are fully worked out and I can leave.
> 
> My wife says "I don't want a divorce or a separation and I'm not separating from you". She basically acts like separation was never discussed and continues on as normal. For any Seinfeld fans out there it's like the episode where George tries to break up with a woman and she says no, and George reluctantly continues to date her. it's like that, really bizarre. I keep telling her that it's been nearly 20 years and the constant fighting, passive aggressiveness, silent treatment, refusing to communicate in any productive way, go to counseling, read a book, or try anything to improve the situation has taken its toll and I just don't have that love for her anymore, I'm done. She doesn't give a ****. She says if I move into another room she'll just sleep in that room. We don't have sex, speak much, or really do anything together, but she just claims we're married and she's not separating.
> 
> I just don't know how to handle this, wasn't expecting it. She knows I can't go anywhere until our primary home is sold, she also knows that she can make that sale very complicated if not impossible.
> 
> How do you separate from someone you're forced to live with and they refuse to separate and just act like everything's normal?


So, she won't work on the relationship, but absolutely refuses to separate in any way? Something seems off. I'm unfamiliar with any previous threads of yours, but what motivation would she have for keeping things together? 

If she hates your guts, as evidenced by not having sex, arguing, not communicating, etc, then she would probably want out. But she doesn't. Which tells me something else is at play.


----------



## turnera

marriageontherocks2 said:


> Things have progressed rather quickly that I wasn't expecting, and I told my wife I want a separation and move towards ending the marriage. I have 2 mortgages already (long story) and can't afford to move out until 1 or both properties are sold. I want to move into my own room until things are fully worked out and I can leave.
> 
> My wife says "I don't want a divorce or a separation and I'm not separating from you". She basically acts like separation was never discussed and continues on as normal. For any Seinfeld fans out there it's like the episode where George tries to break up with a woman and she says no, and George reluctantly continues to date her. it's like that, really bizarre. I keep telling her that it's been nearly 20 years and the constant fighting, passive aggressiveness, silent treatment, refusing to communicate in any productive way, go to counseling, read a book, or try anything to improve the situation has taken its toll and I just don't have that love for her anymore, I'm done. She doesn't give a ****. She says if I move into another room she'll just sleep in that room. We don't have sex, speak much, or really do anything together, but she just claims we're married and she's not separating.
> 
> I just don't know how to handle this, wasn't expecting it. She knows I can't go anywhere until our primary home is sold, she also knows that she can make that sale very complicated if not impossible.
> 
> How do you separate from someone you're forced to live with and they refuse to separate and just act like everything's normal?


Go live in the other property and file a restraining order on her.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Move to another room and exchange the knob for an exterior one with a key lock and lock her out. See an attorney ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

She is quite within her rights to not want to end this marriage. Just as you are to want to end it. The only option you have if you are determined to divorce is to move out and live with family/friends or rent a room. Many people do it. There is no reason why she should have to leave her own home, she isn't the one ending it you are, so you go.


----------



## marriageontherocks2

Diana7 said:


> There is no reason why she should have to leave her own home, she isn't the one ending it you are, so you go.


At no point did I ever tell her or even propose she move out of the house. I want my own room until we work through the divorce, I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done. Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt. That is the part some women seem to have a hard part handling. Yes, you get half my money, but you also incur half my debt. Selling the properties would get us liquid and we would each have enough to buy a smaller home.


----------



## Diana7

marriageontherocks2 said:


> At no point did I ever tell her or even propose she move out of the house. I want my own room until we work through the divorce, I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done. Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt. That is the part some women seem to have a hard part handling. Yes, you get half my money, but you also incur half my debt. Selling the properties would get us liquid and we would each have enough to buy a smaller home.


Yes but you moving to another room doesn't seem to be working does it. I am sure there are options for you to move out for a time.


----------



## EleGirl

marriageontherocks2 said:


> At no point did I ever tell her or even propose she move out of the house. *I want my own room *until we work through the divorce, I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done. Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt. That is the part some women seem to have a hard part handling. Yes, you get half my money, but you also incur half my debt. Selling the properties would get us liquid and we would each have enough to buy a smaller home.


So why don't you set yourself up on another room?


----------



## marriageontherocks2

Diana7 said:


> Yes but you moving to another room doesn't seem to be working does it. I am sure there are options for you to move out for a time.


Not sure if you're just purposely trolling me, I wouldn't just move out because it can be seen as abandoning the family home, any attorney will tell you that a man should never up and leave the home under any circumstances.


----------



## GuyInColorado

Start living like your single and find a girlfriend or side piece. See how she likes that. How long since you two had sex?

Maybe getting a hotter girl that wants you 24/7 will speed up the processes. Get an attorney involved and get to work. You need to sell those properties ASAP. Is there a lot of equity in them? 

Start telling your friends and family. Tell them all how miserable the marriage has been. Tell them it's been years since you've had sex. This will bring her down to reality.

Once I retained an attorney, I was officially divorced 4 months later and bought out of the house 8 months later. Time flies!


----------



## jlcrome

Try a trial seperation 3 months then see how things are from there.


----------



## Diana7

marriageontherocks2 said:


> Not sure if you're just purposely trolling me, I wouldn't just move out because it can be seen as abandoning the family home, any attorney will tell you that a man should never up and leave the home under any circumstances.


So answering you is trolling???????


----------



## Satya

Just go make a man cave and get a lock for your door. If you know you have to live together for a time you're going to need to make it the most comfortable, non-toxic place you can.

Get a fridge. 

Be prepared for her to get a lock on her door as well.

Start getting certified copies of everything important and keep it off-site in a lock box.

Go get a P.O. box.

Etc.

There's a lot you can do to prepare. If she's going to keep her head in the sand that's not your problem. Yeah, maybe she'll make your life difficult but she'll only succeed if you let her.

Stay calm, dispassionate, diplomatic, and go get your **** done!


----------



## Elizabeth001

GuyInColorado said:


> Start living like your single and find a girlfriend or side piece. See how she likes that. How long since you two had sex?
> 
> Maybe getting a hotter girl that wants you 24/7 will speed up the processes. Get an attorney involved and get to work. You need to sell those properties ASAP. Is there a lot of equity in them?
> 
> Start telling your friends and family. Tell them all how miserable the marriage has been. Tell them it's been years since you've had sex. This will bring her down to reality.
> 
> Once I retained an attorney, I was officially divorced 4 months later and bought out of the house 8 months later. Time flies!




Terrible advice dude. 

On the girlfriend thing. That could really backfire in the divorce. If he’s waited this long, he can wait a while longer. 

Edited for clarity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

I just went through this myself over the past couple of years. It is doable but not easy. But then again, my XH cooperated. 

Good luck. You’ll need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

What state are you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C3156

Satya said:


> Just go make a man cave and get a lock for your door. If you know you have to live together for a time you're going to need to make it the most comfortable, non-toxic place you can.
> 
> Get a fridge.
> 
> Be prepared for her to get a lock on her door as well.
> 
> Start getting certified copies of everything important and keep it off-site in a lock box.
> 
> Go get a P.O. box.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> There's a lot you can do to prepare. If she's going to keep her head in the sand that's not your problem. Yeah, maybe she'll make your life difficult but she'll only succeed if you let her.
> 
> Stay calm, dispassionate, diplomatic, and go get your **** done!


This is the way to get it done. You cannot control her actions, but you can yours. Do everything that you can to prepare for the divorce and then wait for the paperwork.

I would also recommend:
- Get a separate bank account at a different bank and have your paycheck sent there
- Put that lock on your room and keep it locked
- Research your states divorce statutes
- Have a consultation (usually free or low cost) with all the good local attorneys
- When you are ready, file the appropriate paperwork for divorce. You can separate in house (in most cases) if you have a waiting period
- Play with your kids (if they are still young)
- Document your time with your kids
- Get enough sleep
- Eat right and go to the gym to work out frustrations

Precautionary moves:
- DO NOT move out till there is a custody agreement in place
- DO get a voice activated recorder and have it running when around your spouse (to prevent possible false DV call)


----------



## SunCMars

marriageontherocks2 said:


> Things have progressed rather quickly that I wasn't expecting, and I told my wife I want a separation and move towards ending the marriage. I have 2 mortgages already (long story) and can't afford to move out until 1 or both properties are sold. I want to move into my own room until things are fully worked out and I can leave.
> 
> My wife says "I don't want a divorce or a separation and I'm not separating from you". She basically acts like separation was never discussed and continues on as normal. For any Seinfeld fans out there it's like the episode where George tries to break up with a woman and she says no, and George reluctantly continues to date her. it's like that, really bizarre. I keep telling her that it's been nearly 20 years and the constant fighting, passive aggressiveness, silent treatment, refusing to communicate in any productive way, go to counseling, read a book, or try anything to improve the situation has taken its toll and I just don't have that love for her anymore, I'm done. She doesn't give a ****. She says if I move into another room she'll just sleep in that room. We don't have sex, speak much, or really do anything together, but she just claims we're married and she's not separating.
> 
> I just don't know how to handle this, wasn't expecting it. She knows I can't go anywhere until our primary home is sold, she also knows that she can make that sale very complicated if not impossible.
> 
> How do you separate from someone you're forced to live with and they refuse to separate and just act like everything's normal?


My goodness, my, my! :surprise:

The daughter of a Martian has latched on to you for life.
Separation is not possible.
It is not permitted.

I have some suggestion on how to break free.
But, I am afraid they are dishonorable, not done by a good man to break free.

Openly date.
Stay out all night.
Be gone for days at a time.

Your wife is passive, she wants you to make the first move..towards a rekindling of this, your marriage.
And she cannot admit to herself that you are being truthful.

She honestly believes you are just upset, that 'this too shall pass'.
It is a phase that you are going through, that you will come to your' senses and stop this nonsense talk.

She is hoping against hope.

She has not the tools, the mindset, the means to right this sinking ship of a marriage.
She will take no active role in it's destruction.

She may not love you, I suspect she does. She wants you to relent. 

She wants you..


----------



## Diana7

Elizabeth001 said:


> Terrible advice dude.
> 
> On the girlfriend thing. That could really backfire in the divorce. If he’s waited this long, he can wait a while longer.
> 
> Edited for clarity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. We can all chose to act with integrity at these times.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Diana7 said:


> Agreed. We can all chose to act with integrity at these times.




Integrity has nothing to do with my response. I was pretty much ready to get laid by anybody that would do it for me by the time my separation agreement came along. What I’m talking about is protecting himself throughout the divorce. Another reason why I asked what state he’s in. My XH and I, even while cohabitating in the same house (in different rooms)had a clause in our separation agreement that stated to “treat each other as if you were never married“. That, in my opinion, gave me the green light to date, and I did. 

**** integrity...if HE had any, he wouldn’t have left me in such a state of loneliness and longing for TEN YEARS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Diana7 said:


> So answering you is trolling???????


He probably can't believe some people aren't reading his words. Nowhere in this thread has he said his wife must move out. NOWHERE. He said he wants to move into another room. Yet, some repeatedly ask why she must move out and why doesn't he move out instead. 



> Things have progressed rather quickly that I wasn't expecting, and I told my wife I want a separation and move towards ending the marriage. I have 2 mortgages already (long story) *and can't afford to move out until 1 or both properties are sold.* I want to move into my own room until things are fully worked out and I can leave.





> At no point did I ever tell her or even propose she move out of the house. *I want my own room until we work through the divorce, I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done.* Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt. That is the part some women seem to have a hard part handling. Yes, you get half my money, but you also incur half my debt. Selling the properties would get us liquid and we would each have enough to buy a smaller home.


He has made it clear he isn't moving out, wants to move into his own room and will sell the properties, to take care of MUTUAL DEBT, when the divorce is final. 




> *She says if I move into another room she'll just sleep in that room.*


We all say lock the door, but it is her house as well. Bedroom locks work the same way as regular door locks, which most of us understand, legally can't keep anyone spouse out. You can get one and put it on the door, but you need court documents barring her from entering mutually owned property.
https://attorneypages.com/law-questions/can-you-legally-put-a-loc-120483.htm


> You can not legally exclude a spouse from the right to enter any part of the marital home unless they have agreed to it or a court has given you the right to exclusive occupancy. So if those two situation have not occurred then the answer her would be no, you can not.


https://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/can-i-enter-a-room-that-my-husband-has-locked-me-o-1957642.html


> But back to the legal answer. When you are married most things you acquire are community property. Both spouses have the same legal right to utilize community property for the good of the relationship. That means your husband can lock you out, and you can hire a lock smith and unlock it and he can move the stuff and you can move it back. Again this is the legal answer, what I have just described doesn't sound like a healthy environment to be in.


Yes, I know the lock is for intent, but she could kick in the door, remove the lock etc etc etc. I'd try it once, to see if she followed through with her threat, but if she does save my money.

Get a lawyer and quit trying to save money. Yes, it sucks, but you need to do something before it all backfires and you regret trying to save those few dollars.


----------



## Diana7

Elizabeth001 said:


> Integrity has nothing to do with my response. I was pretty much ready to get laid by anybody that would do it for me by the time my separation agreement came along. What I’m talking about is protecting himself throughout the divorce. Another reason why I asked what state he’s in. My XH and I, even while cohabitating in the same house (in different rooms)had a clause in our separation agreement that stated to “treat each other as if you were never married“. That, in my opinion, gave me the green light to date, and I did.
> 
> **** integrity...if HE had any, he wouldn’t have left me in such a state of loneliness and longing for TEN YEARS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK but its not the way I would act in that situation. It doesn't matter how we are treated, we can still chose to act differently.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Elizabeth001 said:


> Integrity has nothing to do with my response. I was pretty much ready to get laid by anybody that would do it for me by the time my separation agreement came along. What I’m talking about is protecting himself throughout the divorce. Another reason why I asked what state he’s in. My XH and I, even while cohabitating in the same house (in different rooms)had a clause in our separation agreement that stated to “treat each other as if you were never married“. That, in my opinion, gave me the green light to date, and I did.
> 
> **** integrity...if HE had any, he wouldn’t have left me in such a state of loneliness and longing for TEN YEARS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me, do not go down this road with this poster. You'll end up irritated warned or banned.


----------



## EleGirl

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Trust me, do not go down this road with this poster. You'll end up irritated warned or banned.


Why on earth would she be warned or banned?


----------



## SA2017

WHAT advice are you giving? he is STILL married. his wife is doing NOTHING wrong but keeping her vows. for better and worse. he gives her worse! you have to look at both sides of the story before you give absolutely mean spirited advice. smh.

to the husband: seek marriage counseling NOW! don't play dirty nor selfish.


----------



## RandomDude

Wow... so many games. I assume it's because where you live there is no "no-fault divorce"?

If so, you *NEED* legal advice and play your moves carefully. No way around it.


----------



## oldshirt

SA2017 said:


> WHAT advice are you giving? he is STILL married. his wife is doing NOTHING wrong but keeping her vows. for better and worse. he gives her worse! you have to look at both sides of the story before you give absolutely mean spirited advice. smh.
> 
> to the husband: seek marriage counseling NOW! don't play dirty nor selfish.


Wrong.

If the genders were reversed and a man was refusing to accept that the relationship was over and not allowing a woman her privacy and kept coming into her bedroom etc, he would be charged with harassment, stalking and intimidation and abuse. 

This is not a marital or relationship issue at this point.

It is a legal issue. 

OP consult a lawyer and handle this legally.


----------



## Rob_1

@oldshirt. Actually, if the roles were reversed, the guy would already be dragged and burnt to the stake for being an SOB abusive wife's terrorist.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

EleGirl said:


> Why on earth would she be warned or banned?


I said don't travel this road, I didn't imply or say it was a definite, but you and other mods have banned and warned irritated posters when it started with something this small. Just giving her a heads up where it goes with a certain poster.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

SA2017 said:


> WHAT advice are you giving? he is STILL married. his wife is doing NOTHING wrong but keeping her vows. for better and worse. he gives her worse! you have to look at both sides of the story before you give absolutely mean spirited advice. smh.


 Which vows? The one she broke with her affair or the new ones when they reconciled? Oh and he alludes to abuse, in the past, but downplays it like most men do because "it didn't hurt." Yet, IMO, she engages in verbal abuse with him and the kids. Yep, I've been going through his threads and I can see why he is done, one sided or not.



> to the husband: seek marriage counseling NOW!


 He is in therapy.



> don't play dirty nor selfish.


Telling him to get an attorney is not mean spirited. Wanting to lock her out so he can move on is not selfish.


----------



## oldshirt

Rob_1 said:


> @oldshirt. Actually, if the roles were reversed, the guy would already be dragged and burnt to the stake for being an SOB abusive wife's terrorist.


SA2017 made it sound like she was being a good dutiful wife and he was some kind if bad guy. 

If a guy had been doing those things, it would at minimum results in a cease and desist order if not an actual restraining/no contact order. It could even potentially be charged as a crime of harassment or stalking. 

Now to be fair, the OP needs to step it up and assert some boundaries and either take some definative legal action to keep her from getting in his space or sucking it up and getting his own place. 

With some people, a simple request to stay away is not going to be enough. When you encounter one if those, you often need to go a step or two further.
Just asking again or changing the wording is not going to be enough.

The OP does need to be more firm and assertive and take it to another level if he truly does not want her in his bed. 

This is pretty silly on his part to be whining about it but not actually doing anything about it.


----------



## Elizabeth001

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I said don't travel this road, I didn't imply or say it was a definite, but you and other mods have banned and warned irritated posters when it started with something this small. Just giving her a heads up where it goes with a certain poster.




Thanks for the warning but I have already been there and done that with the perfect one. lol I find it completely useless to converse with her. 

My response was more so to clarify myself on the subject matter in the interest of the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriageontherocks2

Diana7 said:


> So answering you is trolling???????


No answering me isn't trolling. But your first reply states _"There is no reason why she should have to leave her own home, she isn't the one ending it you are, so you go._" It's like you didn't even read my post. If you did you would understand that reply makes no sense. I never asked her to leave the house at all. I also stated that leaving is NOT an option because it looks bad for the man and a judge more likely to award the wife full custody and the marital home.

I reply again with _"I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done. Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt._" and to that you say " _I am sure there are options for you to move out for a time"._

It's like you're not actually reading anything before replying to me, that's why I was considering that I'm just being trolled.


----------



## Elizabeth001

marriageontherocks2 said:


> No answering me isn't trolling. But your first reply states _"There is no reason why she should have to leave her own home, she isn't the one ending it you are, so you go._" It's like you didn't even read my post. If you did you would understand that reply makes no sense. I never asked her to leave the house at all. I also stated that leaving is NOT an option because it looks bad for the man and a judge more likely to award the wife full custody and the marital home.
> 
> 
> 
> I reply again with _"I won't move out until a custody and divorce settlement is done. Eventually I want to sell both properties to pay off our mutual debt._" and to that you say " _I am sure there are options for you to move out for a time"._
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you're not actually reading anything before replying to me, that's why I was considering that I'm just being trolled.




She’s not a troll but you are wasting your breath responding to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FalCod

Just suck it up and get the divorce over with. She's not actually harming you, is she?


----------



## WilliamM

If the roles were reversed the opinions here might be different, but nothing legal would occur because nobody has bothered to get legal counsel involved. Men get away with pretty horrific stuff when women don’t get the law involved. Certainly nothing is going to be settled here until after lawyers are involved.

All the talking and pronouncements and protestations are worthless without a court order.

So you have a good divorce attorney already working on this, right? Or you aren’t really serious about getting this done?

I threatened my wife with divorce once, and I have to admit I couldn’t have done it, but it only took me about 17 hours to get the paperwork filed from the moment I decided to proceed.

If you don’t have your divorce already filed you’re just blowing smoke up her skirt. Maybe your wife is right about you not being serious at all.


----------



## VermiciousKnid

She doesn't have to leave or stay in any room you request. It's marital property and you're both entitled to use 100% of it. My legal advise is just to ghost her in the house. Go about your business as if she doesn't exist even if she's sitting right next to you. If you have to interact with her treat it like you would interacting with an auditor from the IRS. Keep it professional and matter of fact. No friendly small talk. Assume anything you say could be used against you in the future because it can be. Pretend the whole world is watching every interaction and act accordingly. Keep the divorce moving forward and you'll come out ok.


----------



## SA2017

VermiciousKnid said:


> She doesn't have to leave or stay in any room you request. It's marital property and you're both entitled to use 100% of it. My legal advise is just to ghost her in the house. Go about your business as if she doesn't exist even if she's sitting right next to you. If you have to interact with her treat it like you would interacting with an auditor from the IRS. Keep it professional and matter of fact. No friendly small talk. Assume anything you say could be used against you in the future because it can be. Pretend the whole world is watching every interaction and act accordingly. Keep the divorce moving forward and you'll come out ok.


this is inhuman advice. it's actually emotional abuse. you know, if you are that done, just move OUT and leave her alone. i feel sorry for her.


----------



## Elizabeth001

SA2017 said:


> this is inhuman advice. it's actually emotional abuse. you know, if you are that done, just move OUT and leave her alone. i feel sorry for her.




Isn’t it pretty inhuman to leave someone alone and wanting with nowhere to turn? How is this advice “inhuman”? Why should he move out? What has SHE done for her side of this contract they have made? 

I think it’s bull **** when someone, anyone, signs on the dotted line and says to themselves...well, I’ll do a) b) & sometimes c) but (even though I’m agreeing with my signature in front of god and everybody), I’m not REALLY going to do d) after I get my claws firmly attached. 

D) was there for a reason. This man should not even have to entertain the thought of having to turn to someone else for his physical and emotional needs. Isn’t this WHY we get married in the first place? 

Bah! Op...have you moved to a different room yet or not? I’m starting to think that the other posters were right. **** or get off the pot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

SA2017 said:


> this is inhuman advice. it's actually emotional abuse. you know, if you are that done, just move OUT and leave her alone. i feel sorry for her.


I do as well.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Diana7 said:


> I do as well.




Shocking. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson

I may have missed, but are you talking to a lawyer already? You might want to get professional advice. I could see this in-house situation going very badly depending on her mental state. I know you're concerned about losing the house if you leave, but what happens if she becomes unhinged and says you're hitting her or something? She's not behaving rationally right now. It's hard to predict how she will react when she finally realizes it's over.


----------



## SA2017

Elizabeth001 said:


> Isn’t it pretty inhuman to leave someone alone and wanting with nowhere to turn? How is this advice “inhuman”? Why should he move out? What has SHE done for her side of this contract they have made?
> 
> I think it’s bull **** when someone, anyone, signs on the dotted line and says to themselves...well, I’ll do a) b) & sometimes c) but (even though I’m agreeing with my signature in front of god and everybody), I’m not REALLY going to do d) after I get my claws firmly attached.
> 
> D) was there for a reason. This man should not even have to entertain the thought of having to turn to someone else for his physical and emotional needs. Isn’t this WHY we get married in the first place?
> 
> Bah! Op...have you moved to a different room yet or not? I’m starting to think that the other posters were right. **** or get off the pot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



we ONLY know HIS version. the fact that she clings on him and really don't want to have a separation (not even in the house) shows me that something is MISSING in his story. sorry, i am not buying it. 
some "advices" here are really NOT OK.


----------



## Diana7

Elizabeth001 said:


> Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why?


----------



## EleGirl

The discussion/argument between members needs to stop NOW. Anyone who continues it will get a time-out ban.

Please address the OP directly or don't post on this thread at all.

{Speaking as a moderator.}


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Look OP do what a lawyer states and you will be fine. If they recommend an in house separation and to remain at the house it is not any type of abuse it must be warranted. Yes, we only have your side, but you MADE the decision to divorce. So our advice is based on your decision.


----------

